

Former Apple SVP Scott Forstall Has Been Traveling and Advising Startups - kracalo
http://www.ihash.eu/2013/12/former-apple-svp-scott-forstall-traveling-advising-startups-philanthropical-work/

======
matica
Interesting that some who didnt get job done at Apple is now teaching startups

